

Show HN: KillSwitch - Uptime Monitoring With Google AdWords Integration - enigmabomb

Coincidentally, I wanted to launch this yesterday but HackerNews was down--<p>I built KillSwitch (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Killswit.ch) with the busy agency in mind. Many digital agencies don&#x27;t host the sites they advertise for and this can cause a problem when there is downtime. It&#x27;s not uncommon for a client website to go down for hours in the middle of the night while traffic is being sent to the site. KillSwitch monitors the site every minute for connectivity and in the event of downtime notifies stakeholders. If the site is not returned to service after a user-adjustable threshold, the AdWords campaign is paused automatically. Upon restoration of connectivity, it&#x27;s started again.<p>This is the most M of MVP&#x27;s but I&#x27;ve really enjoyed building it. If you have any feedback, I&#x27;d be happy to hear it. Josh@Killswit.ch<p>Stack:
PHP with Laravel 4 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;laravel.com&#x2F;)
Bootstrap 3 Dashboard (Gumby on the homepage)
Amazon Web Services
Ubuntu 12.04
Local dev with Vagrant &amp; Virtual box 
Deployment with Capistrano
======
ScottWhigham
One question for other Adwords users - have you noticed a penalty for putting
the campaign in pause mode?

Years ago (3+) we used to pause our campaigns during known holiday times - we
sell to mostly business-minded users and found that, on Christmas Eve and
Christmas Day, we were getting clicks that would never, ever convert (3+ years
of data). So we started pausing campaigns during those times. We found that
when we re-enabled those campaigns we would get much worse results for as much
as two weeks after we re-enabled them.

Being that this is HN, I realize that 100 people can't want to
argue/disprove/etc (or be "captiuous") but I'm telling you now that we knew
that it was due to pausing rather than "external factors". I'd just like to
hear from anyone else to see if they had the same experiences.

~~~
enigmabomb
Hey Scott,

The adrank could be affected by things like this but here's what I would ask
you to consider: Google is very sly about measuring on page performance
metrics. If you have downtime, how many visitors do you think are going to
return to the Search Engine Results Page? Google knows this and could use it
as a an indicator of a poor performing ad. My service is different from manual
pausing for this reason. Here's a good article on the type of work they're
doing to create adrank: [http://vuurr.com/impact-of-google-adwords-quality-
score-on-c...](http://vuurr.com/impact-of-google-adwords-quality-score-on-
cost-per-click/)

Specifically, I've not had a "penalty" for pausing ads myself but the ads were
typically performing well. I pause the bad ones pretty quickly.

Cheers,

Josh

------
enigmabomb
I'd also be happy to entertain any questions you might have about the solo-
founder undertaking and how I arrived at this particular niche of monitoring.

------
ramenable
Clickable - [http://Killswit.ch](http://Killswit.ch)

~~~
ramenable
Some feedback

1\. Don't force the user to enter the phone number. I don't mind giving out my
email address, but my phone number is only if you win my trust.

2\. You need to have some form of trial before requiring a credit card. If
that's not possible then at least a video demo and screenshots.

edit: formatting

------
Killswitch
I like the name. :)

~~~
enigmabomb
That doesn't surprise me. You've got good taste.

------
jhairehmyah
Looks like a much needed service.

~~~
enigmabomb
When I was doing agency work the thing that disappointed me the most was that
we had LARGE clients with BIG budgets who would have SERIOUS downtime for no
particular reason. It was so frustrating. This service comes from that
frustration.

------
sc8
I'll give it a spin.

~~~
enigmabomb
Let me know if you have any questions. Josh@Killswit.ch

